# Pain when inserting tampon



## Lookin'foraLife

Lately, whenever I try to insert a tampon, during my period or when expecting my period, I experience pain in that area the minute I try to insert it, to the point where I don't dare use a tampon anymore! Do any of you have any ideas what could be causing this?Could this be a sign of endometriosis? (I read painful sex is, but since I'm not having sex I can't check that aspect, so does this sensitivity count?)


----------



## Kathleen M.

It doesn't have to be endometriosis. If you have problems relaxing the pelvic floor (do you tend to need to strain when you have a BM or anything like that) it can be painful putting a tampon in. You might do a kegel before you insert to tense and then definitely relax the muscles down there so you can get it in more easily and see if that helps.Usually with anything like endo people have several of the typical symptoms, not just a single one. Do you have very heavy and painful periods as well as this? Because that changes the picture from I just have this one issue that could be from any number of things. You really need to look at the whole set of symptoms of a disorder and not just pick and chose one you kinda sorta maybe have. That sort of taking one symptom out of context can cause a lot of health anxiety as people convince themselves they must have something really bad from one vague symptom that can be a lot of things.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife

The reason I brought up endo is because I have nearly ALL the symptoms, just couldn't check the "painful sex" symptom.So my question is actually if pain upon insertion of tampon could signal endo as well?


----------



## Kathleen M.

By itself, no.If you have the majority of the symptoms of endo then it could be a part of it, but it should be less painful than sex (assuming you can compare it right now).It is not unique to endometriosis, but then painful intercourse is not unique to endometriosis.Every single symptom you can think of has dozens of causes. That is why you have to look at the which pattern of symptoms do I have sort of thing. Not just find one and assume you must have that. People don't need every single symptoms of a disorder to have it, but usually you have most of them.I would mention it to the gynecologist the next time you go in to discuss all the endometriosis symptoms you have (and anything else going on down there).Unfortunately all the symptoms of endo are caused by other things so even having most endo symptoms doesn't mean you can only have endo and you may need to be tested for a few different things before you get the diagnosis.After all if you are afraid putting the tampon in will hurt you can tense up enough down there to make it hurt when you try to insert it. You have to be able to relax the pelvic floor enough to get it in and if you can't, it will hurt.


----------



## Glenda

A possible suggestion , they make Tampons for very young girls , I would investigate wether using a pr-teen type tampon would reduce the pain.I started mine when I was between 8 and 9. That's young.I had to use the kids type untill I grew older and could use the adult. Around 14.When I had Endometriosis and my ovaries exploded and I had to have an emergency Total Hyst . I had severe abdominal pain that felt like I had been kicked in the lower gut.I passed out and had to be rushed to the Er hospital. The Ultra sound showed my Ovaries actually exploded and I was bleeding massivly.I had to be sent straight to the Or for immediate surgery.A sign of Endo can be Heavy bleeding , Intercourse Pain, and intensive vag. pain for No reason.talk to your ob-gyn and investigate in depth.


----------



## M&M

Having pain when inserting a tampon can be due to a lot of different things. As Glenda mentioned, it may be something as simple as choosing the wrong tampon. (Wrong size, using a non-applicator tampon vs. an applicator tampon, etc.) Your technique can also make a big different in comfort levels too. I wouldn't equate pain when inserting a tampon to painful intercourse, as the 2 are too different from each other to compare. Would definitely be a good idea to see an ob/gyn to explore your probable Endo and discuss treatment options. Not sure if this helps, but I hope it does.


----------



## Glenda

My Ob-Gyn said to dip the tip of your Tampon is Vasaline , as that will lubricate the tip and make the insertion easier.Make sure , if your still young , use the pre-teen tampons because your vaginal cavity may be too tight.My neighbor got married , as a virgin , and had never used a tampon before , and sex was also unbearable , She had to actually go in and have her "Vaginal Cavity Stretched."This made a world of difference for her.This is another option to look into , just as the doctor.


----------



## Glenda

One thing I will also mention , DON'T Forget it's In There.My high school friend did "just that".It was impacted in the back of the cavity , and she kept inserting more each month during her cycles , she had actually shoved it into the uterus / cervix itself (half way in ).She began having massive blood leaks when it wasn't her time of the month.She was rushed to the Er , and the OB Doc was called in , and guess what they found , an Impacted Tampon , that waslodged in so far it had destroyed the skin lining in there from infection.Always remove them.


----------



## WhyMe=D

well i know what you mean...i don't have any other endometriosis symptoms, but inserting a tampon hurts.especially the beginning of the vagina is very tight.and i can feel my rectum, its all tense from all sorts of ibs problems.another thing docs have told me is that my gut has fallen down, that is putting pressure on my bowel, and also i feel that my uterus has fallen down, so it hurts when tapon hits it ! and basically when i put my tampon in i can already feel the ending-so it might be prolapse.what can i say.the only thing that can help is excercise.you have to keep the juices flowing, and a lot..i don't mean once a day, but work out several hours in a day, that has helped me...and if you have got endo, the docs, can't do much other than hormonal pills, which are harmful and don't solve the problem..google for traditional chinese medicine remedies..and i mean herbs, not the acupunture mambo jambo.


----------



## Glenda

Speak to your OB-Gyn about having your vaginal cavity stretched.This made a wonderfull difference for my neighbor.She actually goes in now and has it done Once A Year.She also has a tight throat and has to go in yearly to have her throat stretched because it constricts way to tight when she swallows or drinks anything to the point she strangles at times.


----------



## alex2009

How great your info is! It really useful for me. Thanks.comparatif simulation taux pret auto  - taux pret auto differe selon la prise en compte ... calculent automatiquement le taux pour un prêt automobile donne.comparatif simulation taux pret auto


----------



## Glenda

Glad I could Help Alex , by doing the above things , it may be real beneficial for any problems that you under go.Best Wishes*


----------



## Glenda

Forgot to mention one other thing about the Vasaline , also put it on the base next to the pull string , that lubricates it so it will slide out easier since they expand . This makes pulling them out easier and causes less discomfort in the process.Good Luck*


----------



## plazake

Thanks for the comment bigbird. I couldn't agree more. A little helpful information never hurt anybody!







comparatif simulation taux credit auto - Taux crédit auto. Comparatif des offres! Les meilleurs taux crédit auto sont sur le net !comparatif simulation taux credit auto


----------



## Glenda

Make sure you don't get any of the Vasaline on the center portion of the tampon , as that blocks the blood from expanding into the tampon itself and it won't absorb.Hopefully this'll help.


----------

